#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Курс на Лысой Горе август 2008

## Socalledi

Кому из присутствовавших нужна аудиозапись - пишите в личку. Всем прочим просьба не писать.

----------


## Fritz

Может ты ещё и в Свердловск поедешь в мае?

----------


## Socalledi

Дело хорошее. Но я деньги коплю.  :Smilie:

----------


## Fritz

Я тоже.

----------


## Этэйла

А где такая Лысая Гора териториально находится?
А кто такие прочии кому писать не лзя вам в личку Socalledi?
Я тоже на метле полетать люблю  :Smilie:

----------


## Fritz

Лысая гора находится на самой окраине Улан-Удэ. Метла туда не летит, но зато летит А319 компании Сибирь.

----------


## Этэйла

Fritz точно  :Big Grin:  , но когда денег нет, можно и на метле  :Smilie:  вот интересно почему это место называется Лысая Гора?

----------


## Fritz

Потому что самая высокая точка города и на ней не было судя по всему растительности - характерная черта склонов некоторых холмов данной местности.

----------


## Этэйла

так Лысая Гора это образное понятие, она может существовать в любой местности, где нет растительности итд..

----------


## Fritz

Да и местность может существовать в любой лысой горе где есть растительность. Всё сходится.

----------


## Майя П

Только не на всех лысых горах есть такие учителя и слава богу некоторые до туда не дотягивают, ну ни как, возможно в следующих жизнях. Удачи на дорогах

----------


## Socalledi

> А кто такие прочии кому писать не лзя вам в личку Socalledi?


Не, ну Вы пишите...  :Wink:

----------


## Этэйла

> Не, ну Вы пишите...


Не, :Wink:  ну вы и тоже пишите ....

----------


## Этэйла

> Всем прочим просьба не писать.


 :Wink:

----------


## Socalledi

Ну, понимаете, я это написал для краткости. А то утром нереальные подъёмы, днём работа, вечером чтение текстов, по которым на самом деле надо медитировать, ночью спекуляции по интернету... утром нереальные подъемы. Вот товарищ попросил выложить запись - думаю, надо заодно и на форм зайти...

Тут Вы, Этейла - вся такая свежая-свежая - на метле летаете, про Лысую гору всё нам рассказали и даже предложили мне писать Вам в личку, а всем остальным запретили... Этейла, знаете, если Вы посмотрели на мою фотку в профиле, то я с тех пор уже поменялся и совсем не такой красивый. Ну что мне, право же написать Вам, кроме выражения моего исключительного расположения?

----------

